# Toro 521 38052 loose bushings/spacers



## fixitright (2 mo ago)

I was trying to remove the engine housing cover to replace fuel lines and 2, half inch thick bushings/ spacers fell out. I'm not sure where they go and can't find them on the parts diagram. Tried starting snow blower and the engine turned over a couple times then siezed up. I'm guessing the engine cover is binding on external gearing.

Any suggestions on this? Thanks.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Remove the recoil starter from the flywheel cover to expose the recoil starter cup.

Try turning the cup with your hand. Are you able to turn the crankshaft? If you are, then it wouldn't be the flywheel cover causing the bind. 

Next, take the flywheel cover off, and repeat the test.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Pics Help Us Out Alot Around Here. ALOHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------

